# Veterans Day



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Well it is 1:30 in the morning here and I can not sleep. It is now Veterans Day here. 

I want to salute all soldiers who served for our freedom in any time and any conflict from the Revolutionary War to the conflict in Iraq.



I also wish to salute the men and women that I served with during my time in the US Army.



On this board I wish to salute all the veterans Eric, Dan, Joe, Erich, and any others that might be forgeting. If I did forget you I apologize.



I would also like to salute those that are still serving mkloby (sorry man I forgot your first name!) and Dan and any others that I might have forgotten. If I forgot you I apologize.



*We Shall Never Forget your Sacrifices!*


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2007)

Let their sacrifice never be forgotten and never to be in vain....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2007)

Lest we Forget


----------



## evangilder (Nov 10, 2007)

All gave some, some gave all. To all the vets here, and standing military, I salute you all. Thanks for your service, my brothers.

Never forget the fallen.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks, Adler, for a pic of "The Wall". I got a good friend on that wall,
a red headed kid from Florida, barely 20 years old. We drank a lot of beer
together in the club at Da Nang...... and then he was gone.

Here's to you Charlie.......

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

EDIT: I could not list them all, so I decided not to make the list.

It however was a list of soldiers that have fallen in Iraq. I salute you!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 10, 2007)

lest we forget


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Graeme (Nov 10, 2007)

Lest we forget.


----------



## Instal (Nov 11, 2007)

Many thanks to all who help preserve freedom in the world.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 11, 2007)

To all who have served: thank you for your service.

Chris: don't worry buddy, the name's Matt 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 11, 2007)

To all my Brothers who have given their all in the pursuit of Freedom and Equality, I salute you...

To all my buddies and pals here who put forth for their countries, thank you....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2007)

Although I never served I want to express my thanks and gratitude for the sacrifice that those in the past have given and to those fighting right now. I also want to thank those on this board for their service. You could have been doing something else with your years but instead you choose to serve. I thank you.

And this goes out also to those from other countries who serve .


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Erich (Nov 11, 2007)

I cannot add anymore to this thread as it is well covered except to say thank you to those that have served and will serve, to those from this very forum that gave it to secure freedom for those that may not deserve it but have it and for protecting our own country ...........

may the fallen never be forgotten

E ~


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2007)

Lest we Forget 

Cracow Military Cemetery


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2007)

To all our Veterans of all wars....

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWQMThFpnHU_


----------



## Becca (Nov 11, 2007)

from the bottom of my heart I Thank You all.


----------



## Erich (Nov 11, 2007)

and thank your loving husband woman


----------



## lastwarrior (Nov 12, 2007)

We will never forget our heroes out there, we salute you


----------



## david johnson (Nov 12, 2007)

i sounded 'taps' in two small town ceremonies.
both the living and the deceased veterans were shown appreciation.

dj


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Guarding The
TOMB
Of The
Unknown Soldier

The Sentinels* 












The 3rd United States Infantry has served our Nation continuously since 1784, and today is the oldest active-duty infantry unit in the U.S. Army. Headquartered out of Fort Myer, Virginia, it is traditionally known as "The Old Guard", a proud nickname ascribed by General Winfield Scott during a victory parade at Mexico City in 1847.

Since World War II The Old Guard has been the Army's official HONOR GUARD. Among their duties, beyond providing security to our Nation's Capitol in time of national emergency or civil disturbance, are some of the most impressive displays of military ceremony.

Soldiers from The Old Guard escort the President, conduct military ceremonies at the White House, Pentagon, and national memorials in our Capitol City, including funeral details and other special ceremonies at Arlington National Cemeteries. One of their most recognized responsibilities is providing sentinels...Tomb Guards, at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier.






Since April 6, 1948 the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier has been guarded 24 hours a day, 365 days a year, regardless of weather. Millions of Americans annually visit the Memorial Amphitheater to watch these dedicated soldiers of a new generation, dutifully pace 21 steps across a black mat on the west face of the Tomb. It is a time honored ritual, executed with great precision and filled with American pride.

The sentinel marches 21 steps across the black mat, past the final resting places of the Unknown Soldiers of World War I, World War II, Korea, and the crypt of the Unknown Soldier of the Vietnam War. 
With a crisp turn, the sentinel turns 90 degrees to face east for 21 seconds. 
The sentinel then turns a sharp 90 degrees again to face north for 21 seconds. A crisp "shoulder-arms" movement places the rifle on the shoulder nearest the visitors to signify that the sentinel stands between the tomb and any threat. 
After the moment, the sentinel paces 21 steps north, turns and repeats the process. 
The practiced cadence is timed so that the sentinel paces at a rate of 90 steps each minute.

*The Sentinel's Creed*

_My dedication to this sacred duty
Is total and wholehearted-
In the responsibility bestowed on me
Never will I falter-
And with dignity and perseverance
My standard will remain perfection.
Through the years of diligence and praise
And the discomfort of the elements
I will walk my tour in humble reverence
The best of my ability.
It is he who commands the respect I protect
His bravery that made us so proud.
Surrounded by well meaning crowds by day,
Alone in the thoughtful peace of night,
This soldier in honored Glory rest
Under my eternal vigilance._ 






Appropriately, the men who march 21 steps south, turn and march 21 steps north, and then repeat the process minute-by-minute for up to an hour at a time day or night, are the very best of the Army's best. Whether under a blazing sun, unsheltered from driving rains, or in freezing snow, they perform their duty with great precision and military bearing. Each of them is a volunteer from the 3rd Infantry, eligible to apply for duty as a sentinel ONLY after they have already been ceremonially qualified in The Old Guard. Each soldier among them is physically fit for the demanding responsibility and between 5'10" and 6'4" tall with a proportionate weight and build.

Acceptance in The Old Guard's Company E does not assure a volunteer that he will become one of the fewer than 400 soldiers in the last 45 years to earn the distinctive Tomb Guard Badge. Before any soldier is allowed "a walk", he must memorize seven pages of history on Arlington National Cemetery and then recite it verbatim. If a soldier finishes this phase and is granted "a walk", he enters a new phase of training known as "new-soldier training". In addition to extensive training in the manual of arms, the guard change ceremony, and the intricacies of military ritual, the new-soldier is required to memorize additional information on Arlington, including the grave locations of nearly 300 veterans.






It may take months for a soldier to earn the right to TEST to wear the coveted silver Tomb Guard Identification badge, and even then, the award is temporary. Only after the sentinel has served at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier for nine months does the award become permanent. One of the Army's rarest emblems, it features the inverted laurel and a replica of the East face of the tomb where Greek images represent the virtues of Victory, Valor, and Peace.

Each "walk" is a shift of one-half hour during daylight hours in the summer, one hour during daylight hours in the winter, and all night shifts are one-hour walks. Each walk concludes with the ceremonial Changing of the Guards...even when no audience is present.





*The Changing
of
The Guard*






The changing of the guard ceremony is conducted every hour in winter time, and every half hour during summer daylight hours to provide visitors ample opportunity to witness one of the Army's proudest traditions.

As the active sentry nears the conclusion of his walk, a uniformed relief commander enters the plaza to announce the Changing of the Guard. When the sentinel assigned the next walk leaves the guards' quarters, he unlocks the bolt of his M-14 rifle to signify that he is ready to begin the ceremony. The relief commander approaches the tomb, slowly salutes, then faces the visitors and requests silence during the ceremony.

As the new sentinel approaches the relief commander slowly and with great precision, conducts a white-glove inspection of the sentinel's weapon. The two then march to the center of the mat where the duty sentinel stops his walk, and all three men salute the Tomb.

*"Pass on your orders." * the commander instructs the active sentinel.

*"Post and orders, remain as directed." * He replies.

*"Orders acknowledged." * Answers the relieving sentinel, who then steps into position at the center of the black mat. As soon as the relief commander passes, the new sentinel begins his own walk, 21 paces south, turn and pause for 21 seconds, turn and pace 21 steps south, and then repeat the actions without distraction until relieved by the next Changing of the Guards.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2007)

If you have never been to the tomb of the unknown soldier in Arlington, I highly recommend it.

It is a very moving thing to see, especially the changing of the guard as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd love to go at some point....hopefully. What does the one in Germany look like Adler?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2007)

To be honest I have not seen it. I am not even 100 percent sure they have one. If they do they would get millions of people screaming that they should not have one.


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2007)

I do know that very small groups of vets get together usually at a fallen friends gravesite to pay their respects, and yes even in a Bier Hall to remember.

Chris by the way my cousin got a new wooden grave-cross placed as the other one finally rotted off, the whole little community paid to honor him by having one made and moved into the exact position. I'll post a pic soon.

E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2007)

Erich said:


> Chris by the way my cousin got a new wooden grave-cross placed as the other one finally rotted off, the whole little community paid to honor him by having one made and moved into the exact position. I'll post a pic soon.
> 
> E ~



That is great to hear Erich.


----------



## Becca (Nov 12, 2007)

Roger, that. Erich..and done.


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2007)

I expect nothing less young lady ...... 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2007)

Perhaps as you entered the hall tonight, you noticed the small table, set for one, in a place of honor.

The military cast is filled with symbolism. This table is our way of acknowledging that members of our proud profession of arms are missing from our midst.

They are POWs and MIAs. We call them brothers. They are unable to be with us this evening, so we remember them because of their sacrifices.

The tablecloth is white, symbolizing the purity of their intentions to respond to their country’s call to arms.

The single rose in the vase reminds us of the families and loved ones of our Comrades-in-Arms who keep faith, awaiting their return.

The red ribbon tied so prominently on the vase, is reminiscent of the red ribbon worn upon the lapel and breast of thousands who bear witness to their underlying determination to demand a proper accounting of our missing.

A slice of lemon is on the bread plate, to remind us of their bitter fate.

The salt is symbolic of the tears, as they wait.

The glass is inverted; he cannot toast with us this night.

The chair is empty; he is not here.

Remember, all of you who served with them and called them comrade, who depended upon their might and aid, and relied upon them, for surely they have not forgotten you. 


(Pause) 


“Fellow Noncommissioned Officers, I propose a toast to our Fallen Comrades (To our Fallen Comrades).”


----------



## ccheese (Nov 12, 2007)

Lucky: Tomorrow night is my Lodge night. I am Chaplain (have been for
seven years). With your permission, I would like to copy this and read it at
our meeting. We will be pausing to pay tribute to those members who, as you say, 
are not here. 

Thanks for sharing this.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sure cheese, I found it somewhere....can't remember where. I thought that it would be suitable here. As for your fallen comrades....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2007)

Lucky: Had the absolute pleasure of reading your little tid-bit at Lodge,
last night, as part of our Veteran's Day tribute. I personally guarantee
there was not a dry eye in the Lodge Room. This fact was noted when
the "minutes of the meeting" were read by the Sec'y prior to closing.
Actually.... I had a little trouble getting through it !

Thanks.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 14, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Lucky: Had the absolute pleasure of reading your little tid-bit at Lodge,
> last night, as part of our Veteran's Day tribute. I personally guarantee
> there was not a dry eye in the Lodge Room. This fact was noted when
> the "minutes of the meeting" were read by the Sec'y prior to closing.
> ...



*Lucky:* Thanks for sharing that. Very nice. 

*Charles:* Great gesture to make it part of your tribute. 

I'm a little misty just thinking about it.

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 14, 2007)

It was a little odd going to work on Veterans day. The office complex where I work is filled with government workers and attorneys. Desolation. No cars and the lunch places were closed.

I, the Veteran, had to work!

A girlfriend form 13 years ago texted me "happy veterans day"! that was nice of her...

.


----------



## Erich (Nov 14, 2007)

it was my pleasure and total honour to write some 10 former P-51 pilots, and two have responded with similar statements, 'thought everyone had forgotten, thanks from remembering me'

pretty sad if you ask me


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nothing I did compares to those that lost lives or saw combat but it's nice to hear a "thanks."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2007)

Erich said:


> pretty sad if you ask me



It is because they should never be forgotten. They deserve to live forever in our memories and through there honor.


----------



## Erich (Nov 14, 2007)

I know this as fact friend but it shows pure allienation to these old warriors by those that DO NOT care one way or the other and take freedom for granted

wheres Teddy R. when you need him ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Nothing I did compares to those that lost lives or saw combat but it's nice to hear a "thanks."



A "thanks" seems so insufficient and hollow to say to a veteran, at least to me. I mean what can you really say to express your respect, your admiration, your soul deep feeling of gratitude, to assure them that they'll never be forgotten, the humbleness that you feel towards them, the debt that we have towards them, never will be repaid in full, to let those veterans know that, if the day should ever come that here's at least one that's more than wiling to lift their mantle, to take over from where they left off, should the need ever arise....


----------

